# devel/git-2.4.6 fails ===> Installing contributed scripts



## getopt (Aug 11, 2015)

Building devel/git on Poudriere fails like this:

```
===> Installing contributed scripts
chmod +x git-subtree
install -d -m 755 /wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/git/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/git-core
install -m 755 git-subtree /wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/git/work/stage/usr/local/libexec/git-core
asciidoc -b docbook -d manpage -f ../../Documentation/asciidoc.conf \
    -agit_version=2.4.6 git-subtree.txt
xmlto -m ../../Documentation/manpage-normal.xsl man git-subtree.xml
Usage : /usr/local/bin/xmllint [options] XMLfiles ...
    Parse the XML files and output the result of the parsing
///*** SNIP ***///
Libxml project home page: http://xmlsoft.org/
To report bugs or get some help check: http://xmlsoft.org/bugs.html
xmlto: /wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/git/work/git-2.4.6/contrib/subtree/git-subtree.xml does not validate (status 1)
xmlto: Fix document syntax or use --skip-validation option
[b]Unknown option --postvalid
Makefile:64: recipe for target 'git-subtree.1' failed[/b]
gmake[1]: *** [git-subtree.1] Error 11
gmake[1]: Leaving directory '/wrkdirs/usr/ports/devel/git/work/git-2.4.6/contrib/subtree'
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/git
====>> Cleaning up wrkdir
===>  Cleaning for git-2.4.6
build of devel/git ended at Tue Aug 11 19:10:12 CEST 2015
build time: 00:01:47
!!! build failure encountered !!!
```
Looks like there is a problem other than Git itself? Any hints?


----------



## talsamon (Aug 11, 2015)

Could it be something with the perl update (I mean the perl-link /usr/bin/perl -> /usr/local/bin/perl) ?


----------



## kpa (Aug 11, 2015)

Looks more like xmllint (whatever port it's coming from) is out of sync with the GIT port.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 11, 2015)

> Question is if I'm the only one where this problem shows up?


On my system works with poudriere and port.


```
xmlto: Fix document syntax or use --skip-validation option
```
In the poudriere make.conf for this port `CONFIGURE_ARGS+=--skip-validation` ?  I can't test it, cause it works on my system.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 11, 2015)

I fear I can't answer this question. Have you updated the poudriere jail ? And the portstree for poudriere if it has its own.
My poudriere has a own portstree - maybe this it is ? (but I don't believe it).
At last you can try remove the jail and make a new one.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 11, 2015)

I kid you not. I just installed git on my system before I came here without issue. Not on poudriere, though.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 12, 2015)

Reinstall textproc/docbook-xml and try again.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 12, 2015)

> Reinstall textproc/docbook-xml and try again.


With pourdriere ? He can only do `poudriere pkgclean -j jailname devel/git textproc/docbook-xml` and start compilation new.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 12, 2015)

talsamon said:


> With pourdriere ? He can only do `poudriere pkgclean -j jailname devel/git` and start compilation new.



Yes, talsamon  

PS. Also it works with a PORTREVISION bump in textproc/docbook-xml.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 12, 2015)

I take a look at `pkg install devel/git` - and it will install extra compat6x-amd64 (misc/compat6x). May be this is it? - But I don'r know how compat6x will work with poudriere.
(Btw, I would not spent so much time for this, and would install it with `pkg install` or if you need the package `pkg create`).


----------



## kpa (Aug 12, 2015)

talsamon said:


> I take a look at `pkg install devel/git` - and it will install extra compat6x-amd64 (misc/compat6x). May be this is it? - But I don'r know how compat6x will work with poudriere.
> (Btw, I would not spent so much time for this, and would install it with `pkg install` or if you need the package `pkg create`).



That sounds very wrong to me. The devel/git package should never depend on misc/compat6x, not directly at least. Either something is wrong with the official packages or you need to run `pkg update -f` to fix your package metadata at /var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 12, 2015)

`pkg update -f` changed nothing.  Removed /var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite and tried it new - same result.


----------



## kpa (Aug 12, 2015)

How are your repositories configured? Post your `pkg -vv` output.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 12, 2015)

Here it is:


----------

